# Two piece rod only has one piece?



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I just bought a TCurve Deep Jig Overhead 400. The specs are 1.7m "2 Piece" Overhead 400. I cant for the life of me see where the two pieces are. It looks like one solid unit to me and at 5'6" Im not sure why it would be 2 piece. Does anyone know if this rod splits in two? How it splits in two? Or why they call it 2 piece when there is only one?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Guess is the butt is detachable. Grab lower end of rod in one hand and butt in other and pull apart. Seems to be the way with jigging rods


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

not familiar with that particular rod Paul
maybe it pulls apart at the grip like some others
going Kingy jig'n are we ;-)
 looks like Peril was a minute quicker .... I'm slowing down in my old age .... just another seniors moment


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

As per Peril and Dougout,

Join is just above the grip.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I have tried every ways to pull it apart but still only one piece. Unless Im missing some hidden lever or twist. Perhaps they are referring to the hd foam endcap that protects the metal cross for gimbal mounting. All game rods seem to have that cap and the others I have dont refer to that as two piece.
Doug Im going on my annual 4 day stinker trip off Fraser and up your way. I really just wanted a unit thats lighter and able to be jigged. With the saltist 30TH this rig feels like a bait caster outfit but with a 37kg line rating, a 300m of 50lb braid capacity and 300g-500g jig range. Im just blown away at the claims. Its double the weapon I cleaned up with last year at about half the weight (five times the price 8)). I am really going to steer away from the bait on this trip and give the jigs, poppers, plastics and chatters a good go. Fishpod let me have one of the Mr Beefs specials (thanks Travis) to try. I havent been out with it yet (day 1 of comp period = 30knots in Qld :evil: ) but I dont think I can wait to put my order in any more. Trip os in four weeks. I am also going to have a crack at making the jigheads myself. I just got given 20kgs of lead ysterday.
It doesnt really matter that the rod doesnt split (unless I go on an OS trip). Perhaps Ill ask at the tackle store.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Paul I have 3 of these rods and none come apart when warm. Let them cool down though and they can be kind of twisted apart just above the top grip.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

it is certainly a 2 piece.

it can be a bit tight


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

My Tcurve (different model) comes apart in the same spot and for the life of me I couldn't get it apart the other day (or even twist it). Got my brother on one end and me on the other and had a ye ole tug of war and it soon seperated though 

Good luck with the chatter Paulo - hope it gets you a couple 

PS do you mind me asking how much the new combo was? I may be in the market...


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Paulo,

To help the join from being so tight you'll never seperate it, you can rub the blank end of the join on your bodys oily skin areas, like forehead etc. (Do this when you have seperated it) The natural oils will assist removing the 2 sections in future. Some rods over time are very hard to get apart. Maybe get in the habit of making sure the join is clean and also give it a quick head wipe and it should help. :shock: :shock:

Probably best to do this when noone is looking. ;-) ;-)

Cheers Dave


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

also, when not using it, take it apart, that was it will not fuse


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, I got someone else on the other end and it gave way. That photo really helped. 
Travis the rod was priced at $249 but 20% off all rods at BCF brought it down to $199. Im going back for the Tcurve Tyronos tomorrow for around $135. The reel was $255 but I winkled a 5% discount to $240 odd. I just looked at Campbells for $279 and Mos for $269 so not a bad price it seems. Ill let you know how the field test goes when the wind stops.


----------

